# commercial posts



## PaddlePartner (Nov 15, 2014)

*New GPS Paddling/Camping App Pretty cool!*

New Moblie app! Works in online and offline mode. Does some cool stuff with and without reception.
Paddle Partner | Paddle On.


----------

